# Moving from Jobseekers Benefit to Jobseekers Allowance while on the BTEA scheme...



## Gues7 (27 Jul 2012)

Hey Folks,

I have recently run out of my entitlement to Jobseekers Benefit (redundancy) and will need to move over to Jobseekers Allowance to receive any payments at all. I realize that Jobseekers Allowance is means tested however I am a flat broke student again, so I'm pretty sure I will qualify without too much hassle.

My question is will the move from JB to JA affect my entitlement to the Back to Education Allowance in any form?

I ask because as per the terms of JA, you must be available to work and actively seeking work which will not be possible if I am a full time student and entering into my second year of the course...

Thanks.


----------



## gipimann (27 Jul 2012)

Those terms apply to JB as well as JA - the fact that you've been on the Back to Education Scheme is a sort of exemption from those rules for the duration of the course.

The means test for JA should have been carried out already - as far as possible, SW try to carry out the assessment before your benefit runs out.


----------



## Gues7 (27 Jul 2012)

Thanks for that, I'll get cracking on the forms so


----------



## Spidey (4 Aug 2012)

Hi go to your local community welfare office they will pay you if you not getting paid, also they will help you with everything, much better than standard socisl office, more human. If you have kids make sure you applied for family income support.


----------



## gipimann (5 Aug 2012)

Spidey said:


> Hi go to your local community welfare office they will pay you if you not getting paid, also they will help you with everything, much better than standard socisl office, more human. If you have kids make sure you applied for family income support.



None of this is relevant to the OP's question, and some of it is misleading.

SWA may be paid based on qualifying criteria - it is not true to say that they "will pay you"

"Help you with everything" - this is meaningless

Family Income Supplement is only for families where one (or both) parents are working - it is not available to every parent, which the post would appear to suggest.


----------

